# Weaving- Last weaving of 2016



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

My last weaving for 2016 off the loom and ready to wear. Its a mixture of silk and lace weight wool with a sprinkle of angel hair. The selvedges aren't as neat as Id like but it's soft and cosy. 
Now to plan the first warp of 2017.
Very best wishes for the New Year.


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

Beautiful, and I love the twisted fringe.


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Great job and beautiful!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

How beautiful....great job!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Beautiful colors. I bet the silk makes it drape beautifully.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow how pretty and the edges look good to me. We are our worse critics so do not be so hard on your self. Love to color to. My favorite looks like a wonderful drape to.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Love the color.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

It's beautiful!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Lovely, twisted fringe and all. I can only imagine how soft this is.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

lovely scarf,beautiful color!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Lovely scarf


----------



## yaksue (Jan 13, 2015)

Stunning! I love that blue!!!!!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## LillyP (Dec 26, 2014)

Beautiful,


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautiful! Have you ever woven with Temcel! It looks and feels like silk, drapes beautifully and the colors available are gorgeous! It is even softer draping than silk.????????


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

It's lovely..


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

It's beautiful!


----------



## Maginel (Mar 1, 2015)

Well done, by you and the loom. I love the holiday break that seems to fuel a list of "want tos" for the new year. So many possibilities.


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Wonderfu and beautiful color!


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm getting a loom for Christmas, hopefully I'll be making stunning scarfs like yours soon. Love the color!!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------

